# Heater Hose Fitting On Intake Manifold?



## Stan (Nov 28, 2003)

(95 3500 5.7) Anyone happen to know the thread diameter and hose size? I would like to remove & replace with just an ordinary old school set up rather than the crappy design thats on it.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

1/2 inch pipe thread. Most any auto parts store should have adapters for 5/8 and 3/4 hose.


----------



## Stan (Nov 28, 2003)

Thanks, off hand is the hose 5/8 or 3/4?


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Pretty sure it's 5/8 from the manifold to the heater core, probably 3/4 from the core back to the water pump.


----------



## Stan (Nov 28, 2003)

big help, thanks!


----------



## purpleranger519 (Jan 1, 2006)

Stan;1100765 said:


> big help, thanks!


Yeah 2Cor is right I just did all that on my 5.7 and thats the right size.


----------

